# Goodbye.. My Sugar Pie..



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

I haven't been here for quite some time.. I used to be a fairly regular user. I hope some of you remember me. I needed to come back here to share my goodbye here.. I lost my Sugar Pie this morning, i woke up and he had passed away already. There was no time to even try saving him. It was too late. He had a condition, Mitral Valve Prolapse.. and the vet thinks that it was just his time.. his heart finally broke, which in turn has broken mine. This is the 1st time since i was seven years old to lose a pet. Sugar pie aka bubby and shoogie, was with me since he was a baby after i found him in my yard. I took him in, we grew together, we have been through so much... almost 6 years, and now he's gone. I hope it was painless. He was laying there as if he were napping.. i wish i could have one more minute with him.. Just one. I miss him terribly already. I have a slideshow I made and i wanted to share it.. i'm going to try to embed it, if it doesn't work, i'll post the link at the bottom too. 

Thanks for listening to my story, i know we all have lost pets, this is just another one waiting for us at the rainbow bridge......... 

Do not stand at my grave and weep,
I am not there, I do not sleep.

I am a thousand winds that blow.
I am the diamond glint on snow.
I am the sunlight on ripened grain.
I am the gentle autumn rain.

When you wake in the morning hush,
I am the swift, uplifting rush 
Of quiet birds in circling flight.
I am the soft starlight at night.

Do not stand at my grave and weep.
I am not there, I do not sleep.
(Do not stand at my grave and cry.
I am not there, I did not die!


http://img299.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img299/539/1199756244yux.smil

Please stop by and see my slideshow... thanks all. Much love to all who are experiencing this too..... my heart goes out to you all.


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Sending Hugs! RIP sweet Sugar Pie


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

What a lovely tribute! Sugar Pie knew what love was because you took him into your house and into your heart. :angel


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I know it is hard to lose our kitties. I couldn't imagine how it feels to happen so suddenly with no preparation. I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## Megan1216 (Nov 28, 2004)

Of course I remember you! I remember asking about him when you requested a Siggy from me.  I'm so sorry this happened Ally!


----------



## Duchess (Dec 26, 2007)

That's one of my favorite poems, allyally.

I'm terribly sorry for your loss; I received a cat for the Christmas I was 5 years old (Baby K was her name). She died 2 weeks before my 21st birthday (I'm 30, now) and to this day I cry thinking about how wonderful she was and how much I miss her.

Just know that no matter how or when he died, he loved you, dearly, and will always remember you as someone who loved him, just as dearly.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I'm so very sorry, Ally. What a beautiful cat Sugar Pie was! And you have posted a beautiful tribute to him. The poem is lovely and full of truth. He's not gone. Keep him in your hearrt until you're together again. God bless.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks to each of you for your comforting words, it really helps. I've just spent the whole day wishing it could have been different but i know it is meant to be just as it was, but i can't accept that yet. And yes meg, i still have your signature thingee!! I actually ran across it lastnight looking for photos, but now i can't remember how to use it on here, i'll have to look into that later... for now i am just taking the night off work and staying at home, to cry some of these tears out. 

Thanks again to all of you.. i know your words are true and he'd be so thankful to know that strangers are even giving me comfort for him. 

many hugs.


----------



## Heather102180 (Nov 19, 2003)

Sorry for your loss, Ally.  Sounds like Sugar Pie had an awesome life thanks to you though. His pictures are so sweet.


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Thank you heather!! I just wanted to post the link to my new slideshow, i had time to update it and add some of his baby pics, feel free to check it out as well.. just wanted to put up the final one.

http://img101.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img101/7451/1199852899vhn.smil

once again, thank you all for your nice words of comfort.

ally*


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

That is lovely. It's good that you have all of those wonderful memories.


----------



## chaoticborders (Nov 27, 2006)

Oh I'm so sorry. I know how you feel. My Sorka(dog) passed suddenly in the night. She seemed healthy and fine the day before, she didn't have any health problems I was aware of. But I woke up one morning to let her out of her crate and found her already gone. Turns out she had a heart defect.

The slideshow is absolutely beautiful, a wonderful tribute. 
((hugs))


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Sugar Pie is beautiful. I'm sorry to hear about his passing, I'm sure he had a wonderful loving life with you while he was here


----------



## allyally (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks, it makes me smile to think of the memories  it is comforting just to know that simple words from strangers on here can really make me think more positively about it was when he was here, the memories, etc... instead of trying to dwell on the what if's and how long's and he's gone. Sugar pie would have wanted to have been an outside cat, he loved it outside but i was too afraid to let him out by himself, so i have a peace in my heart because i know that now, he is running outside all day and experiencing all the things beautiful outside he never got too......

i miss him terribly though. The void in my heart doesn't seem to shrink at all as the days go by, of course it's only been since Monday... but still, everytime i wake up and get out of bed i expect him to be doing figure 8's between my feet with each step. Or when i lay down, him headbutting his way under my blanket to sleep with me... i know sugar pie is my soul mate and we will always be together... 

thanks for reading and talking back with me, it really helps me heal to talk about him on here, so if i go on for months, i'm sorry but this is a part of my healing process. He was my 1st pet since i moved out on my own, and actually my 1st pet since i was about 6 years old (i'm 25 now) so i never knew i could love a furry four legged friend, surprise hairballs on barefeet and all.... until i met my shoogie.


----------



## Siamese Louise (Jan 28, 2008)

Your story of Sugar Pie made me cry--he was, and is, so obviously well loved. You are a devoted kitty parent. I'm absolutely certain that he knows how much he's loved, and that he's crossed the Rainbow Bridge, where there's no more pain or suffering. May God bless you. Purrs,


----------

